# Opinion "if Israel reclaim the Sinai"



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Just a thought, what is everyone's opinion what would happen to property owners and residents if Israel reclaim the Sinai?

I think Israel got caught by suprise in 1973 however this time I think it would be over in days if they decided that Egypt cannot provide security at its borders

If a government with extreme views does get voted in it would be interesting to see how Israel reacts and what type of infrastructure they could offer - unless if a extreme government does get voted in if Red Sea would become a separate governate afterall Muslim Brotherhood would like the revenue it attracts, that's if tourists still decide to come


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> Just a thought, what is everyone's opinion what would happen to property owners and residents if Israel reclaim the Sinai?


I think property owners would be well and truly done up. (shafted/rse Spanked call it what you like but Please Please Please dont talk this in though enough sh!t going on as it is. 


Saaf


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

This is not even a remote possibility for Israel, politically, military or otherwise, they have enought problems as it is, and they could control the border, should it become a problem. Anyway, we should not overreact, the Egyptians will finally get this sorted out, in their own unique style. The SCAF is going to have to negotiate a different deal, they have no choice. A deal of some sorts will be made.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> This is not even a remote possibility for Israel, politically, military or otherwise, they have enought problems as it is, and they could control the border, should it become a problem. Anyway, we should not overreact, the Egyptians will finally get this sorted out, in their own unique style. The SCAF is going to have to negotiate a different deal, they have no choice. A deal of some sorts will be made.


Paul as a foreigner you dont 'own' any property in Sinai and if anyone told you you did they are lying or you misunderstood them.

It's illegal for any non Egyptian to own any type of property in Sinai. That was made law because foreigners were found to be selling to Israelis, who were buying up chunks of it just as they first done in Palestine.
Now ONLY Egyptians can 'own' Sinai property.
As a foreigner you can only lease a freehold from the owner and that is what you currently have.
You signed a lease. You do not own anything. The Egyptian owner who bought the land and built the property actually owns it.

As a foreigner you would have been safer buying on the mainland then it would be your property.
Buying in a compound even safer because that's where the money is and people are moving out of the slums into compounds. Investing in compounds is what Egyptians are doing and they can't build them fast enough for the buyers.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> Paul as a foreigner you dont 'own' any property in Sinai and if anyone told you you did they are lying or you misunderstood them.
> 
> It's illegal for any non Egyptian to own any type of property in Sinai. That was made law because foreigners were found to be selling to Israelis, who were buying up chunks of it just as they first done in Palestine.
> Now ONLY Egyptians can 'own' Sinai property.
> ...


I am well aware of my usufruct rights, they have been summarised here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ty-egypt-includes-advice-inheritance-law.html

Not my words but those of a solicitor who has posted articles elsewhere (I do not believe I can post direct links

"The law governing foreigners purchasing properties in Egypt is law number 230 of 1996, and it is not even a separate law, but actually it is part of the Egyptian Civil Law. The aforementioned law remains the same, as nothing can change it. Foreigners in the said law share the same protection covering Egyptian citizens' interests, and nothing can / will change this"

I most certainly do not own properties in slums but in the most exclusive and desirable areas of Sharm el sheikh where properties range in price from 80,000 euros to half a million euros or more, unfortunately there are people who like to prowl around and look for opportunities to steal, there is still however an aspect of having to remove rubbish from outside the property

I find compounds overly restrictive and confined and I do not have to listen to Abba music and have a steady influx of residents

You are also in control of your ADSL connection and provider, your garden, the pets you can keep and what plants you have without retard gardener's who trample and pull out what they feel are weeds, or who simply steal plants


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I am well aware of my usufruct rights, they have been summarised here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ty-egypt-includes-advice-inheritance-law.html
> 
> ...


Paul, you do not own the property, and never will...it is not likely that anyone will attempt to take it from you, (for now) but that has everything to do with protecting the real estate business, (and continuing to "sell" units to foreigners) nothing to do with law...but, believe what you will.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PaulAshton said:


> I am well aware of my usufruct rights, they have been summarised here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ty-egypt-includes-advice-inheritance-law.html
> 
> ...


What every home buyer should know before investing in Egypt:

According to the Prime minister declaration Number 548 dated 5 April 2005 there is no property ownership for foreigners in the Sharm El Sheikh area. It is a 99 years lease hold and enforced. For verification you can contact us for appropriate documentation.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets not nick pick... I am sure no one says... I own a lease in Sharm.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets not nick pick... I am sure no one says... I own a lease in Sharm.


Mnnnnn, if you have paid 100,000 Euros for the privilege of no capital growth, no ability to sell? That is a BIG nit pick I think...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnnnn, if you have paid 100,000 Euros for the privilege of no capital growth, no ability to sell? That is a BIG nit pick I think...



No that is making a bad investment.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No that is making a bad investment.


Oh, I agree...I dont "own" a lease in Sharm down by the sea...


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Mnnnnn, if you have paid 100,000 Euros for the privilege of no capital growth, no ability to sell? That is a BIG nit pick I think...


I have no intention of leaving Egypt, selling any properties paying rent is throwing money down the drain :ranger:

What is a BIG nit pick to some is not to others but I will fight for every last piastre that try and scam me for and keep my eye out for any bargains

I am fortunate enough to be retired at a very young age and have hopefully another 45 years left to enjoy my life and live every day like it is my last


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

As far as I am aware, you are allowed to sell, you just pay a small fee to renew the lease for a further 99 years with the landlord or even if its for the remainder of the leasehold, that is the same as in the UK for leasehold!

Not that I care, I plan to just use mine - have no-one to leave it to when I am 99 years old so what do I care! so long as i enjoy it, thats all that matters to me.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

samui13 said:


> As far as I am aware, you are allowed to sell, you just pay a small fee to renew the lease for a further 99 years with the landlord or even if its for the remainder of the leasehold, that is the same as in the UK for leasehold!
> 
> Not that I care, I plan to just use mine - have no-one to leave it to when I am 99 years old so what do I care! so long as i enjoy it, thats all that matters to me.


Exactly my sentiment however it remains to be seen if the property will still stand even in 10 years time, I have made sure however pre-contract that any family are able to enjoy the property in the event of my death

In any case I believe as the property is registered in the proper manner I am unable to resell within 5 years but have no intention of doing so

Many apartments in the UK are lease hold and I do not have weird covenants which prevent me from keeping chickens etc not that I want to and unlike a complex I am able to grow my own exotic vegetables and fruits like peppers, melons with the added benefit of no snails


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I am well aware of my usufruct rights, they have been summarised here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ty-egypt-includes-advice-inheritance-law.html
> 
> ...


????
I live in a compound and have my own garden and plant what I like. No one comes in my garden unless they can climb a 4 mtr high fence and hedging The only sounds I hear is the mosque a distance away at prayer times. No Abba or music where I am. Security is tight and we dont get intruders and taxis have their licences taken at the gate then returned as they leave. Trucks are searched before they come in and licences taken and when they leave they are seacrhed again to make sure they are not leaving with anything they shouldn't be. If they are not sure about something they call the owner they say they were visiting. I have ADSL and I have no idea what you mean by the compound being in control??? I can change and connect who I like and it has nothing to do with the compound. What do you mean by that? We have company gardeners to keep the outside areas trimmed and clear and we have private gardeners to do our own gardens. Company gardeners where we are can be employed and many are to do gardens and they are fine. I have a private one but my neighbour uses the company ones. No problems.
No bowabs, no bowab families, no strangers, very secure and clean and tidy.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I have no intention of leaving Egypt, selling any properties paying rent is throwing money down the drain :ranger:
> 
> What is a BIG nit pick to some is not to others but I will fight for every last piastre that try and scam me for and keep my eye out for any bargains
> 
> I am fortunate enough to be retired at a very young age and have hopefully another 45 years left to enjoy my life and live every day like it is my last


nothing wrong with that but you have to admit that buying leashold property in a region like the Sinai to rent it out is a bit of a risk. I take it rental is or is part of your income. I would never buy a rental property in a risk area if I depended somehow on that income.

You are from the UK, rental yelds can be as high as 9% in places there, one year contracts or even six months , property prices raising over the course of a ten twenty year period. 
I rented my residence out in the UK and after one day I had six enquiries for it and people offering to increase the rent due to demand.


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Exactly my sentiment however it remains to be seen if the property will still stand even in 10 years time, I have made sure however pre-contract that any family are able to enjoy the property in the event of my death
> 
> In any case I believe as the property is registered in the proper manner I am unable to resell within 5 years but have no intention of doing so
> 
> Many apartments in the UK are lease hold and I do not have weird covenants which prevent me from keeping chickens etc not that I want to and unlike a complex I am able to grow my own exotic vegetables and fruits like peppers, melons with the added benefit of no snails


you might be getting Israeli snails all over your exotic fruits in your garden in Sinai soon 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/517675


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> No that is making a bad investment.


yes it is and very strange a foreigner would do that with their money


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> you might be getting Israeli snails all over your exotic fruits in your garden in Sinai soon
> 
> Prominent Israeli official calls for military preparations to re-enter Sinai | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


don't get him onto the gardening subject...or his trip to mamoura last year, we'll never hear the end of it....:ranger:


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> I am fortunate enough to be retired at a very young age and have hopefully another 45 years left to enjoy my life and live every day like it is my last


On my last day I hope to be doing something more interesting and joyful than complaining on a website about the country I chose to live in and the people I live amongst. Seems like an awfully sad life to me.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

rifleman said:


> On my last day I hope to be doing something more interesting and joyful than complaining on a website about the country I chose to live in and the people I live amongst. Seems like an awfully sad life to me.


Hey come on cut the poor guy some slack. he's done his absolute sacks on property in sharm and he keeps getting his pants pulled down just going down the local metro. He has certainly done his bit for the economy of Egypt. So i for one think hes more than entitled to have a little moan on an Expat forum about the people and place that have his lifes investment tied up in it.( He done his doe and dont realise it yet, he thinks israel have got to invade for him to lose) So lay off him, let someone else tell him.


Saaf


----------

